# Install FreeBSD to a partition rather than the whole disk



## genelovesfreebsd (Jan 27, 2020)

FreeBSD install to a Partition


   I recently saw a readers comment on the 01-27-2020 DistroWatch website

   regarding installing FreeBSD to a partition rather than using the whole

   disk. I was having the same problem for what seemed like years.  I tried

   every option possible while installing and never could get the installer

   to install to a single partition.  Then about 6 months ago I was finally

   able to find the right options to make it work.


   I'm not a power user or a GURU.  I just surf the web looking at different

   articles and look at videos on YouTube.  Here's what I did to get FreeBSD

   to install to a single partition instead of using the whole disk.


   Insert your install media and boot the machine.


   The first install screen that comes up is the 'Stall or Shell' screen.

   Select 'Shell' to format your partition and hit enter.

   At the prompt enter '#newfs -U -O2 /dev/ada0px'.  This formats the partition

   with the UFS filesystem.  Enter 'exit' to exit.  Now select 'install'.


   The next 3 screens are different preferences for your install.


   ***** This is where you are able to select a partition to install in. *****

   Partitioning screen --- Select 'Auto UFS' and hit OK.


   Next Partitioning screen --- Select your disk and hit OK.


   Partition screen --- Select partition and hit enter.


   Warning screen comes up --- Select editor.


   Partition Editor screen --- Use down arrow to select partition to install

   to.  Use the left arrow to bump over to the 'Modify' option.  Hit enter.


   Edit Partition screen --- Use the Tab key and the down arrow to get to the 

   'mountpoint' line.  Enter /.  Select and hit OK.  Select and hit 'Finish' option.


   Conformation screen --- Hit 'Commit' option.


   Warning screen --- Preexisting filesystem exists.  Select and hit 'Yes'. 


   Installing to your selected partition will now begin.



   I found the following web sites to help finish installing FreeBSD. 

   A couple are old but still helpful.

http://georgesfocant.blogspot.com/2014/06/procedure-for-installing-kde-4-and-kdm.html

http://daemon-notes.com/articles/desktop/kde/install

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Hardware_Support


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2020)

genelovesfreebsd said:


> I recently saw a readers comment on the 01-27-2020 DistroWatch website regarding installing FreeBSD to a partition rather than using the whole disk.


This makes very little sense. FreeBSD _always_ installs in a partition, either a freebsd-ufs or a freebsd-zfs partition.


----------



## Minbari (Jan 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> This makes very little sense. FreeBSD _always_ installs in a partition, either a freebsd-ufs or a freebsd-zfs partition.


I think he confuse the classical partition with slice which is the term for partition in FreeBSD.


genelovesfreebsd said:


> ....


Maybe this will help you to understand better how disks are organized in FreeBSD.
Disk Organization


----------

